
Flutter vs. React Native: Let’s See Who the Winner Is and What You Need to Know - FractionTech
https://medium.com/@fraction.tech/flutter-vs-react-native-lets-see-who-the-winner-is-and-what-you-need-to-know-20038efd73ac
======
takahiro-saeki
I think it's worth comparison. I'm favor React Native though, Flutter has a
brighter future. Unfortunately, React Native's popularity is so much better
than Flutter, so I think this difference won't be changed at least in 1 - 2
years.

~~~
FractionTech
As per stack overflow servery React and .Net Core also important to many
developers.

